# Turkey and other birds done right!



## pmeheran (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know how long it will take to convince people there is an easier way to roast a bird and get it done juicy and flavorful.  Many years ago a jewish  lady told me the right way.  Put it on a rack, above a pool of water and roast it breast down and do not bother with flipping it over.  Few people admit to eating the skin anyway.  Season it however you like and put a foil tent over it.  Little or no basting is necessary.  I found out that even if it is a little over done, the breast down method keeps it from being too dry.  Trust her, it works.  The juices run down into the breast meat preventing some of the drying people complain about.  If, however you are obstinate or must have skin, do it your way.


----------



## pmeheran (Dec 30, 2011)

pmeheran said:


> I don't know how long it will take to convince people there is an easier way to roast a bird and get it done juicy and flavorful.  Many years ago a jewish  lady told me the right way.  Put it on a rack, above a pool of water and roast it breast down and do not bother with flipping it over.  Few people admit to eating the skin anyway.  Season it however you like and put a foil tent over it.  Little or no basting is necessary.  I found out that even if it is a little over done, the breast down method keeps it from being too dry.  Trust her, it works.  The juices run down into the breast meat preventing some of the drying people complain about.  If, however you are obstinate or must have skin, do it your way.





I forgot to add that I use free range birds when possible.  The chickens and turkeys sold here taste of wet feathers and who know what else.  The frozen turkeys taste too much like cafeteria food.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 30, 2011)

I do 2/3 of the time breast down and, to crisp the breast skin, the balance of the time breast up.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 31, 2011)

yes, please, i must have my bird skin at all times, at all costs....


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2011)

i'm with jpb, even more so.
.
i roast my boids breast down on a rack for most of the cooking time, then flip over and roast at a screamng hot temp for just a short while to crisp the skin. works everytime.

the only problem is flipping a hot hunk of unevenly weighted beast without burning yourself.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 31, 2011)

I use two carving forks to flip the bird.


----------



## chopper (Dec 31, 2011)

These are the best things for lifting a Turkey. They are called bear claws. The mail order place they came from (20 years ago) is no longer in business. It was called Walter Drake. I have seen other turkey lifters but none as great as these.


----------



## chopper (Dec 31, 2011)

Just found them while googleing  "meat lifters bear claws".


----------



## Zereh (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ Get out of here! Love those. Sure beats the wooden spoon jabbed into the bird and a monster sized fork to try and roll it over. LOL


----------



## chopper (Dec 31, 2011)

Zereh said:
			
		

> ^^ Get out of here! Love those. Sure beats the wooden spoon jabbed into the bird and a monster sized fork to try and roll it over. LOL



Makes it so easy!!!  Almost like extending your hands so they can grab and withstand heat. Really wonderful!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2011)

chopper said:


> View attachment 12708
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also a great tool for shredding pork shoulder for pulled pork.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 31, 2011)

makes you feel like cooking a bird just so you can get to use your cool handle claws, doesn't it?


----------



## chopper (Dec 31, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Also a great tool for shredding pork shoulder for pulled pork.



They DO work great for pulled pork! 
If you don't have them you are missing out on a lot of fun times in the kitchen!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2012)

i want a pair of those to use on the scratching post  just to freak out the cats...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i want a pair of those to use on the scratching post  just to freak out the cats...



I need a pair to keep Shrek's back scratched.


----------



## chopper (Jan 1, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i want a pair of those to use on the scratching post just to freak out the cats...


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> I need a pair to keep Shrek's back scratched.


 

I actually used them today...not to scratch anything, but to lift my ham out of the pan and on to the platter.  They are so easy to fit into the dishwasher too!


----------



## Iwishyouwell (Oct 1, 2012)

Resurrection alert!

There is an "easy way" to roast a bird, but I don't agree with the OP. I've never roasted a dry, flavorless chicken or turkey in my life. In fact I just roasted two chickens last night, and the diners couldn't stop commenting on how juicy and flavorful they were, especially the breast meat.

I do not cook breast side down. Never have, so I've never had to flip a bird midway through cooking. I do not use a thermometer, aluminum foil, roasting bags, or a roasting rack. All of this seems like unnecessary fuss to me, and the furthest thing from "easy".

I have always cooked my birds in a mixture of oil, water, and whatever seasonings I chose at the bottom of whatever pan I use. I keep the meat moist by making many tiny slits in the bird, deep enough to catch whatever seasoned liquid I marinate/baste with, but small enough to go undetected when serving. The combination of the oil/water mixture, and the slits, never fails to keep my birds extremely moist and tender. And this method cuts down significantly on the need to baste often.

Try it, and see how it works for you.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 1, 2012)

I looked the bear claws up on Google. They are $9.99 but shipping charges are 7.99. I refuse to pay those exorbitant shipping charges, so won't be ordering them.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 1, 2012)

I also disagree with the OP that his way is the ONLY way to cook a turkey. Being that he's from Texas, I'm sure he's convinced himself that his method is the standard that others must live up to, but, just like the proverbial cat-skinning, there are several ways to accomplish this task and still have a tasty and juicy bird (WITH skin, I should add. This is a necessity as far as I'm concerned). These include, but are certainly not limited to, roasting, deep frying, and smoking.

My plan for this year is to try turkey on our rotisserie grill. I've had outstanding chickens and roasts cooked this way over the summer months, and they always come out juicy and falling-off-the-bone tender. The only remaining question in my mind is whether it will be warm enough to do so in November. Hopefully the weather cooperates.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll stick to my guns too.  I roast, skin side up, either in a 425' oven, or between beds of charcoal, with wood for smoke.  In the oven, the pan bottom serves as the drip pan, with plain water added, but not touching the bird.  On the Webber, the drip pan is placed between the charcoal beds, and the vents are all closed half way.  With both methods, the skin is oiled, or buttered, and seasoned with salt and granulated garlic.  No basting, no fussing, not turning, no anything.  Just leave it be until the meat thermometer reads 1645' in the thickest part of the meat.

The bird, be it turkey of any size, game hens, ruffed grouse, or chicken, come out ridiculously juicy, well flavored, and tender.  I wish you could hear what people say about them, and not just my family.

Again, the only think I need to worry about after prepping, is pull the bird at 165' F.  Let it rest for 15 to 20 minutes, depending on the bird size.  Carve.

I'm not going to say that my way is the only way, or even the best way.  I am going to say that it's the best way for me.

It is the easiest way I know to cook a bird.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

According to Health Canada's Food Guide, 2.5 oz. of cooked turkey equals one portion. If the weight reduces by 15% after cooking (I'm just guessing, it might be more ), a 12 lb turkey would be approximately 65 servings! Hmmmm....I guess I'm feeding a crowd today with my 12 lb turkey, not just two...I thought the recommendation when deciding which turkey to buy, the rule of thumb was 1 lb / person?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> According to Health Canada's Food Guide, 2.5 oz. of cooked turkey equals one portion. If the weight reduces by 15% after cooking (I'm just guessing, it might be more ), a 12 lb turkey would be approximately 65 servings! Hmmmm....I guess I'm feeding a crowd today with my 12 lb turkey, not just two...I thought the recommendation when deciding which turkey to buy, the rule of thumb was 1 lb / person?




Are you counting in the bones that comprise a significant amount of the turkey's weight?  You are probably only getting 9 pounds of edible meat off that turkey.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you counting in the bones that comprise a significant amount of the turkey's weight?  You are probably only getting 9 pounds of edible meat off that turkey.


Even at 9 pounds of edible meat, minus 15% for loss during cooking, it would be around 50 portions! Just for fun, I will weigh the amount I put on my plate to see how many portions I really eat when I eat turkey!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you counting in the bones that comprise a significant amount of the turkey's weight?  You are probably only getting 9 pounds of edible meat off that turkey.


+1

And most people want more than one serving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Even at 9 pounds of edible meat, minus 15% for loss during cooking, it would be around 50 portions! Just for fun, I will weigh the amount I put on my plate to see how many portions I really eat when I eat turkey!



Are you going to number the plates???


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you going to number the plates???


I don't think that a serving of turkey is the same weight as a portion...just my thinking...


----------



## CraigC (Oct 8, 2012)

Does the 5lb, after nap or half-time turkey sandwich count as portions?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Does the 5lb, after nap or half-time turkey sandwich count as portions?


Health Canada's Food Guideline doesn't cover those...but I'm guessing that they count as servings .


----------



## jennyema (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd buy a 12 pound turkey for 4 people.  That's quite small.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

On second thought, aren't baby-food jars of meat 2 oz.? The 2.5 oz. portion must be for a toddler...that's gotta be it!


----------



## CraigC (Oct 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Health Canada's Food Guideline doesn't cover those...but I'm guessing that they count as servings .


 
Surely that giant slab of pumpkin or pecan pie cancels out the sandwich!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I'd buy a 12 pound turkey for 4 people.  That's quite small.


In our house, it serves 2 with some leftovers, but not a lot! The DH eats almost 1/2 of a turkey at one sitting and he is NOT overweight, if anything, he is underweight...maybe he has a tapeworm...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I don't think that a serving of turkey is the same weight as a portion...just my thinking...



Of course, but how...ahem, servings are you planning to have?

No blowing turkey breath on the girls...


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2012)

Why does there have to be one right way to roast a turkey?  
Why would anyone assume that there is only one right way?

I have cooked dry as a desert turkeys.  I don't anymore.

I found one of the ways to do the job and use that method now.  Works great, I'm happy, so is everyone who eats it.

Turning a turkey upside down doesn't guarantee a moister breast.  Cooking it the proper amount of time does.

If your turkey is dry you overcooked it.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> According to Health Canada's Food Guide, 2.5 oz. of cooked turkey equals one portion....




So a pound of cooked turkey feeds 6 people with leftovers?  

What's the conversion rate to get from Canadian portions to US portions?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> So a pound of cooked turkey feeds 6 people with leftovers?
> 
> What's the conversion rate to get from Canadian portions to US portions?


No idea--but obesity is also a problem in Canada...I doubt 1 lb of turkey would feed 6 adults...with leftovers. Maybe 1 adult and five toddlers!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe a US portion is 3-1/2 ounces, so we get an extra ounce of turkey. Yay!

U-S-A... U-S-A...! 


Seriously, regardless of what the government dietary experts recommend, I always figure 4 ounces is a portion of meat. It makes it easy to divide a pound of meat into 4 equal portions. I sure wouldn't go smaller than that. I had a 4.25 ounce (pre-cooked weight) ribeye last night and it looked tiny on my plate sitting next to the relative mountain of veggies.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I believe a US portion is 3-1/2 ounces, so we get an extra ounce of turkey. Yay!
> 
> U-S-A... U-S-A...!
> 
> ...


Oh, goodie! I'm a US-citizen, so I can follow US portion guidelines guilt-free! Lucky me! Unlucky DH!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh, goodie! I'm a US-citizen, so I can follow US portion guidelines guilt-free! Lucky me! Unlucky DH!



As a US citizen in Canada you can have both.  SIX ounces of turkey.  Now you're talking!


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Why does there have to be one right way to roast a turkey?
> Why would anyone assume that there is only one right way?
> 
> I have cooked dry as a desert turkeys.  I don't anymore.
> ...


I agree with there is no right way or wrong way. Some people like well done steak and some people like rare. So, why can't a turkey, or anything else for that matter be the same way? I like a brown, crispy skin with a nice toasted crust on the protruding stuffing.  As we all know the browner the turkey gets, the tastier the gravy will likely be.  Dry white meat? That's what gravy and cranberries(and turkey sandwiches with mayonnaise) are for.


----------



## Alix (Oct 8, 2012)

Well I don't know about portions but I do know that when I buy a turkey I plan about 1 lb - 1.5lbs per person attending the meal. The variation is for whether I'm serving seniors or teens. So a 12lb turkey would serve up to 12 people. The actual servings are much smaller but this accounts for bones etc. Works for me when I'm planning. 

Our turkey is still in the brine, the sides are prepped and I'm going to get up and make the stuffing shortly. Om nom nom!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

Actually, my turkey is 13.77 lb (I'm calling it 14 lb). I'm using my roaster oven to cook it--cooks in about 1/2 the time and leaves the oven free for other things.


----------



## Alix (Oct 8, 2012)

13.92lbs here - 6.33kgs. Gotta love the 99¢ sales!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

Alix said:


> 13.92lbs here - 6.33kgs. Gotta love the 99¢ sales!


We snagged ours for 88 cents/lb. I have six more in the freezer--but I only stuff the turkeys on Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 8, 2012)

OMG, you guys are cracking me up. I have tears rolling down my cheeks and I have been hooting out loud.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 8, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I agree with there is no right way or wrong way. Some people like well done steak and some people like rare. So, why can't a turkey, or anything else for that matter be the same way? I like a brown, crispy skin with a nice toasted crust on the protruding stuffing.  As we all know the browner the turkey gets, the tastier the gravy will likely be.  Dry white meat? That's what gravy and cranberries(and turkey sandwiches with mayonnaise) are for.


People definitely like their food cooked to different levels of doneness.

I helped my MIL cook a Thanksgiving turkey one year. I did it 1/3 of the time on one side, 1/3 of the time on the other side, and the last 1/3 of the time breast up to crisp the skin. The white meat was lovely moist. Everyone loved it except my BIL. He complained that the white meat wasn't dry enough.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 8, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I agree with there is no right way or wrong way. Some people like well done steak and some people like rare. So, why can't a turkey, or anything else for that matter be the same way? I like a brown, crispy skin with a nice toasted crust on the protruding stuffing.  As we all know the browner the turkey gets, the tastier the gravy will likely be.  Dry white meat? That's what gravy and cranberries(and turkey sandwiches with mayonnaise) are for.



I agree with your description of the perfect turkey!

I am a little concerned about these Canadian portions though, I won't need to pack my fat pants if I come up for dinner!


----------



## Alix (Oct 8, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with your description of the perfect turkey!
> 
> I am a little concerned about these Canadian portions though, I won't need to pack my fat pants if I come up for dinner!



Oh Aunt Bea, trust me on packing the fat pants! There's always LOTS of food. There's usually much groaning after dinner as well!


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 8, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with your description of the perfect turkey!
> 
> I am a little concerned about these Canadian portions though, I won't need to pack my fat pants if I come up for dinner!



My portions are small. I just get up for a few more of them. We don't use fat pants. We just walk around with our belts and buttons undone.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2012)

I have thought that the perfect scenario is to eat Thanksgiving dinner with no pants on (or sweat pants with a LOOSE elastic waistband).


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah. I always have to loosen the belt on my housecoat.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

I wear Big Dog lounge pants (drawstring waist) or scrub pants for fat pants...that way, I can just loosen the drawstring as the meal continues...my idea of a progressive dinner.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 8, 2012)

All of you have made my day. Laughter is so soothing. I'm having turkey we bought 2 breasts and I'm not telling how I plan to cook them, nor how much I plan to ingest But no fat pants for me I'm now down to size 4's so I plan to filler up oh yes there is HAM in our Thanksgiving day as well. Another daughter is whinning for prime rib no way for that.

kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2012)

I can confirm that a serving is NOT equivalent to a portion. I weighed 2.5 oz. of breast meat. It was one slice, minus a bit, off the breast closest to the bone. The tenderloin was over 2.5 oz. I ate 6 oz. of turkey, didn't eat my potatoes, but I ate all my b'sprouts and veggie casserole. Only had 1/2 of a Parkerhouse roll (2/3 ww 1/3 AP). It was very good. My piece of Gingerbread awaits me. The verdict is that it is not as moist or dense as the DH's gra ndma's. Too cakelike. It was good, but not like his grandma made. He did take all except one piece back to his house...he can deal with figuring out which pants are his fat pants!

FWIW, the turkey was very moist, tender, and the gravy was excellent. I know that there is poutine in my future soon made with turkey gravy and freshly dug potatoes. 

The artichoke mini-bites were very good. I made pastry rather than use won ton wrappers and only made 12. I left out the black olives (didn't have any in the house). I used this recipe (minus the wrappers and the black olives). 

http://www.pamperedchef.com/our_products/recipesearch/recipedetail.jsp?recipeId=12544


----------



## annethoma (Nov 9, 2012)

perfect.. Just in time for Thanksgiving! My family will defantely love this one this year.


----------



## Cindercat (Nov 16, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> FWIW, the turkey was very moist, tender, and the gravy was excellent. I know that there is poutine in my future soon made with turkey gravy and freshly dug potatoes.



Oh, shoot! I forgot what a poutine is!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 16, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> We snagged ours for 88 cents/lb. I have six more in the freezer--but I only stuff the turkeys on Thanksgiving and Christmas.



I had to purchase another $25 worth of groceries to get it, but turkey at 49 cents per pound if I did.  I did.  At another local store, I had to purchace $10 worth of groceries for a turkey at 89 cents a pound.  But, I had enough store points saved up to get one for free.  I got the free one.  Two turkeys in the freezer for a grand total of $6 plus change.  Now that's a deal.

I'm going to barbecue one and share it with Sprout, P.A.G. and their families for Thanksgiving.  Good times-a-comin'!  I get to see 5 great ladies (DW, two DD's, and two DGD;s), and a couple of great SIL's, and maybe go turkey hunting next weekend (after Thanksgiving).  Does life get any better than that?  No it doesn't.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

